# Fred Bear -The three Bears?



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

broken link....


----------



## deant (Jan 8, 2007)

I thinl you would do alot better selling them single. The 62 kodiak magnum is most likely the highest dollar bow. I like the 62 polar but have to use for the others. I think the cub is a 62 or 63. I collect 63s and have one my son shot it for years. They are a great shooting bow.

Dean


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*Old Recurves*

They are not worth much at all. No old bows are........sorry but that is the hard reality of it. toxo


Shoooting fingers for over 50 years........I will never change. Fred Bear did show me how.......in person and over supper.


----------



## deant (Jan 8, 2007)

Old bows not worth much? I hope you are kidding. I would agree only certain models to a certain market. I saw a 1959 kodiak sell for $1600 on ebay just last week. The 1962 kodiak magnum he has is the first year kmag and ive seen them go for decent money.
Dean


----------

